# Diatomaceous Earth - Too Wet?



## Chris (Jul 19, 2009)

Some bonsai growers (especially in the UK) are having tremendous success using a mix of 100% diatomaceous earth. What would happen to a paph in this mix? Do you think it would get too wet and rot?


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Bob Wellenstein (Antec Labs) was working w/ Paphs this way check out their website.


----------



## Hien (Jul 20, 2009)

Chris said:


> Some bonsai growers (especially in the UK) are having tremendous success using a mix of 100% diatomaceous earth. What would happen to a paph in this mix? Do you think it would get too wet and rot?



The opposite is true, they dry out very fast if you don't water regularly, or the size of the nuggets are big.
They make nice sizzle sounds, when you water them after long neglection


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

That's true, but I use the sizzling sound as an indicator and I don't think I will ever be accused of any "long" periods between watering!


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2009)

I would not use it in a mix.
Overtime it will tend to compact and reduce air space in the root zone.
It produces very fine abrasive dust that is hazardous to breathe.
Most of it is mined from ancient sea deposits and I would be concerned that there may be some high sodium content along with the silica.


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2009)

A google search says..........

"The typical chemical composition of diatomaceous earth is 86% silica, *5% sodium*, 3% magnesium and 2% iron."

5% sodium would not be good.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

Is this the same stuff as diatomite!?


----------



## gonewild (Jul 20, 2009)

No, Diatomite is different.
Diatomaceous earth crumbles easily into a fine powder.
I don't know the sodium content of Diatomite but assume it has little or none?


----------



## Renegayde (Jul 20, 2009)

do not quote me but I believe most Diatomite is considered fresh water Diatomite although I believe there is salt water Diatomite as well.

Todd


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2009)

NYEric said:


> Is this the same stuff as diatomite!?


From Diatomite USA (http://www.diatomiteusa.com/):

Diatomite (Diatomaceous Earth or “DE”) is a sedimentary rock primarily composed of the fossilized remains of unicellular fresh water plants known as Diatoms. Over the millennia the diatoms have been compressed to create one of the most effective growing mediums available. Diatomite consists of approximately 90% silicon dioxide, with the remainder of its contents being elemental minerals, which are essential for plant growth. All of these unique factors make Diatomite the premium horticultural grade medium for all growing applications.

All Diatomite is not created equal. You may be familiar with diatomaceous earth that is used in filters and as an insect and slug repellant. These types of products are not suitable for horticulture because the diatoms are of salt-water origin, leaving them with a high salinity level that is not suitable for plants.

Our diatomite is Maidenwell ™ Diatomite and comes from an Australian mine that has a fresh water origin. Maidenwell ™ is natural, non-toxic, with minimal contaminants and salts that make most other sources unsuitable for horticulture.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 20, 2009)

Ahhhhh! Thanx!


----------



## Hien (Jul 20, 2009)

Thank you Dot,
I confused the two of them together, as per your post & Lance's, I now realized that the question is about the "powder" stuff and not the chunky Diatomite.


----------

